# Toying with the idea of building my first gaming PC



## ScottQ (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys, had quite a big problem with my PC at the moment which is pretty much stopping me from gaming competitively. My main game is CS:S which isn't really a big graphics intensive game, however I wanted to buy or maybe even make a PC that would make the game run perfectly at a top level. My PC at the moment is only a 2.5GHz Dual-Core setup with an Nvidia GTX 260 which is a decent graphics card to run the game, but for a new PC I want to move to a quad-core setup incase I get any newer games and also want to update my GFX card to something like the Nvidia GTX 460 or ATI's equivalent. The main reason for me maybe upgrading will be to just improve on those two things but obviously I want a good PC allround but I don't really want to spend over £500 so I just wondered whether it was possible to do this?

I found this on eBay-GL DDR3 GAMING PC QUAD AMD 955 GTX 460 1GB 4GB 1TB PC on eBay (end time 03-Apr-11 11:55:40 BST) but a couple of things put me off with it, firstly the companies communication is awful, they haven't replied to two emails I've sent them about the PC in the last two weeks as I wanted to find out if they had overclocked any aspects of it, as I'm not really interested in having my PC overclocked after all the problems with my current one. Secondly, is the fact that I'm worried if all the parts to it are decent, the motherboard seems a bit cheap but as I'm not particularly great with PCs I'm not sure.. and thirdly I'm not really keen on the case and I'd love to pick my own but I guess it's not too bad. If you could give me any feedback on that, that would be fantastic..

I payed around 500 for my last PC in mid 2009 from Overclockers UK, so really it seems a bit irrelivent to get a new one, but with something going wrong internally in my PC at the moment and with some money saved I'd like to get a good gaming PC that will serve me well with playing my favourite game but with also dealing with higher spec games that I may buy in the near future.. I'd love to be able to build a new PC but I'm still not sure on how to, I have knowledge of individual parts of course, but in terms of what things work with what else I really don't know so I just wondered if anyone can help, I'll be sure to look around on here for posts about building aswell :smile:

Hope you can help :tongue:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If they don't answer your emails timely when your trying to buy the PC run don't walk away from them, they'll never answer after the sale.

From a GTX260 to a 460 is not a big jump performance wise more like a little step only real difference is DX11 vs DX10 and would not upgrade just for that.

What Motherboard do you currently have?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested builds. All use top quality parts.
Building MUCH better than buying.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------

